# 92 maxima Crankshaft sensor?



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

what is correct position for 92 maxima se's crank angle sensor (crankshaft sensor)?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

didn't know there was a moveable one.
the CAMSHAFT position sensor should be set at 17*


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

yes there is movable one in 3rd gen maxima SE's ( VE engine ) not in gxe's VG...thannks for the info tho..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

burhangondal said:


> yes there is movable one in 3rd gen maxima SE's ( VE engine ) not in gxe's VG...thannks for the info tho..


hate to break it to you, but there is NO crankshaft sensor on the VE motor. None is shown in the FSM. I just checked.
the other night, I didn't look I was going on normal cars. Crank sensors are not movable, cam sensors are.


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

mah bad dats camshaft position sensor rite?


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

or u can say crank angle sesnor? correct me if i m wrong


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, it's the same.
even the FSM sometimes goes back n forth on the name.

as long as you mechanically timed your chain right... either way it's called, it's running off the same timing gear. (on my s13 it runs off the idle sprocket where the two timing chains between the cam and crank meet).

sorry, been a long-winded night... what i'm gettin at is, that as long as you mechanically time the crank and cams right.. whatever timing you put on the CPS (the distributor), it'll be the same both ways.

though i don't know if you're talking about the distributor's timing gear timing... or the distributor cap's timing...

the gear is always TDC along with the timing chain for the cam and crank...
the cap is adjustable... where he says 17*... that's the timing the car says is optimal.. but i've sat there and played with one until it sounded optimal and left it... ran perfect...

only way to really get it spot on is to use a timing light. some guy told me once that if you play with it, you have to take it to the dealer... [email protected]#... i just listened to the motor as i played with the cap and then left it.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

the name goes back and forth because the CPS is basically just telling the ECU by a light diode and slits in a disc where the mechanical timing of the engine is. the ecu doesn't care what you say you're reading... cam or crank... if they aren't moving in unison via the timing chain... lol.. you're engine is fried.

which is why i hate timing belts.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

OchnofConcrete said:


> yeah, it's the same.
> even the FSM sometimes goes back n forth on the name.
> 
> as long as you mechanically timed your chain right... either way it's called, it's running off the same timing gear. (on my s13 it runs off the idle sprocket where the two timing chains between the cam and crank meet).
> ...


just to clarify, on the 92-94 SE there is no distributor.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

no kiddin?
coilpack? or what?

aint' that a B.

nothin like bein able to quickly tune your spark timing.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

OchnofConcrete said:


> no kiddin?
> coilpack? or what?
> 
> aint' that a B.
> ...


COP ignition. the cam sensor though can be adjusted like a distributor.
makes like much better that way. No Cap/Rotor/wires to replace every 2 years or so. much easier to diagnose a misfire. it is a dam good system. most companies have switched over to COP ignitions, just without the adjustable CPS


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

it's not mechanically timed? where does the mechanical sensoring come from? the TPS? or just another sensor gauging the crank/cam angle?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

OchnofConcrete said:


> it's not mechanically timed? where does the mechanical sensoring come from? the TPS? or just another sensor gauging the crank/cam angle?


the CPS does the timing sensing. it feeds the info to the ECU and the ECU fires each coil base on that.
you can adjust the CPS on the VE to add or remove timing as is necessary.


----------

